# Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist grade aufgefallen, dass wir die EAA völlig vergessen haben. Auch dort heißt der Präsident Peter Mohnert.

Nun möchte ich das Präsidium der EAA auf die Vorgänge um PM aufmerksam machen. Ich besitze zwar Englischkenntnisse, möchte das aber einwandfrei schreiben.

Vielleicht ist jemand so nett und kann den folgenden Text in gesellschaftsfähiges englisch übersetzen.


Sehr geehrte Herren,

Wie Sie vielleicht wissen, ist Peter Mohnert nicht nur Präsident der EAA, sondern steht auch dem Verband Deutscher Sportfischer vor.

Seine Präsidentschaft ist in Deutschland, insbesondere im Hinblick auf die Fusion mit dem zweiten Deutschen Anglerverband, dem DAV, sehr umstritten.

Hier ist es insbesondere sein Führungsstil und seine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, die für harsche Kritik sorgt.

Nun hat sich Herr Mohnert hinreißen lassen, Angler anzuzeigen, die öffentlich Kritik an Ihm und seiner Arbeit geäußert haben.


Hierbei geht es auch um einen weiteren, besonders heiklen Aspekt. Nämlich eine Firma, die VDSF-GmbH, deren Wirken und Geschäftsstruktur vollkommen im dunklen liegen.

Ich halte das Vorgehen eines Präsidenten, der seine eigenen Mitglieder juristisch verfolgen lässt, mit dem Ziel berechtigte Kritik und unangnehme Fragen zu unterdrücken, für nicht mit dem Europäischen Gedanken vereinbar. 

Ich möchte Sie über die Vorgänge um Peter Mohnert in Deutschland in Kenntnis setzen, so dass Sie sich ein eigenes Bild der Lage machen können.


Die gesamten Diskussionen finden Sie hier
_
(Link zum AB) _

Leider sind die Diskussionen, zu der Sie dieser Link führt ausschließlich in Deutscher Sprache.

Sollten Sie an einer genauen Schilderung der Sachlage Interesse haben, lassen wir Ihnen gerne eine Zusammenfassung in englischer Sprache zukommen.


----------



## jens_z (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*

Hi Ralle,

mein Englisch ist leider auch nicht so der Hit, kann dir also leider nicht bei der Übersetzung helfen.

Ich hätte aber zwei kleine Anmerkungen zu deiner Mitteilung:
1. Es arbeiten evtl. auch Frauen bei der EAA,
2. Ich würde da noch ein paar einleitende Zeilen zu deiner Person und Funktion hier im AB (Deutschlands größtes Anglerforum!) hinzufügen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*

Hallo Jens,

Danke für die Anmerkungen.

Sind alles Männer da im Präsidium 

Auf´s AB will ich mich, außer dem Link, bewusst nicht beziehen.
Ich schreib denen als Privatperson, nicht als AB-Redakteur.


----------



## ivo (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*

Dear Sir or Madam,

...


----------



## Bentham (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*

Here we go:



> Dear Sir or Madam,
> as you most probably know, Peter Mohnert is not only president of the EAA, but also presides over the German VDSF.
> 
> His presidentship in Germany is not undisputed, though. Reasons for this partly originate in the proceeding fusion with Germanys second large angling association (DAV).
> ...



Mein Englisch ist allerdings auch weit davon entfernt perfekt zu sein. Vielleicht ist das aber eine gute Ausgangsbasis?


----------



## Zoddl (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*

Ein paar kleine "Verbesserungsvorschläge" hätte ich auch noch zu bieten...

1. Mohnert hat sich *zum wiederholten Male* zu einer Anzeige hinreissen lassen. Es ist ja nicht nur der Fall hier im AB belegbar. 

2. Die VDSF - GmbH ist nicht nur einfach eine "Firma", sondern Teil des VDSF an sich. Soweit ich weiss, ist dies doch zumindest sicher?

3. Nennenswert wäre auch der Rundum - Maulkorb, den Mohnert als Bedingung für das Fortsetzen der Fusionsverhandlungen im Frühjahr(?) ausgeteilt hatte. Markstein sollte und durfte sich dabei nicht öffentlich zur Person Mohnert äussern, Informationen über die aktuellen Fusionsverhandlungen sollten und durften dabei nicht an die (angelnde) Öffentlichkeit.
Käme also noch "harsche" Kritik an seiner Informationspolitik dazu...?


----------



## Perch-Noob (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*

Keine falsche Bescheidenheit @ Bentham.

Aber sollte es sich wirklich um -Anzeigen bzw. verklagen- handeln, würde ich "sue" eher verwenden als "report".

Gruß Lepi


----------



## Bentham (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*



Lepi schrieb:


> Keine falsche Bescheidenheit @ Bentham.
> 
> Aber sollte es sich wirklich um -Anzeigen bzw. verklagen- handeln, würde ich "sue" eher verwenden als "report".
> 
> Gruß Lepi



Stimmt. Sued (verklagen) trifft es viel besser als report (anzeigen). Habs geändert.

Danke für die Lorbeeren!


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*

*presidency* statt presidentship

gib deinen text mal bei http://translate.google.de ein, ist gar nicht schlecht: kommt ein überwiegend sinnvoller (deutscher) text bei raus - 
wo nicht sind evtl. zweifel angebracht.


----------



## physx (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*

ich setze mich gleich mal daran, als halber Schotte dürfte ic auch helfen können. Ich denke in einer Stunde ist es fertig


----------



## weserwaller (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*

Habe grade einen meiner Angestellten (Engländer) drangesetzt das zu übersetzen.

Kostet mich zwar seine Arbeitszeit, ist es mir aber Wert.


----------



## Bentham (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*



Jose schrieb:


> *presidency* statt presidentship



Nein, das passt so. Gibt beide Vokabeln und ich würde presidency eher mit politischer Präsidentschaft assoziieren


----------



## Badra (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*

Würde ben fertigen Text gern an den EAF schicken.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*

Danke, Danke, Danke 

Lasst mal gut sein. Da kommt ja von Weserwaller noch die Übersetzung eines nativ speakers, das sollte dann reichen.

Klasse Jungs.#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*



Badra schrieb:


> Würde ben fertigen Text gern an den EAF schicken.




Natürlich, warum nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Ein paar kleine "Verbesserungsvorschläge" hätte ich auch noch zu bieten...
> 
> 1. Mohnert hat sich *zum wiederholten Male* zu einer Anzeige hinreissen lassen. Es ist ja nicht nur der Fall hier im AB belegbar.
> 
> ...




Jau Zoddl,

im Grunde richtig. Aber ich will nur auf die Umstände aufmerksam machen und die Herren zu einer eigenen Meinungsbildung bitten.

Nicht dass uns/mir noch Hetze nachgesagt wird.

Wenn es jemanden dort interessiert, wird er nachfragen.

Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass nachfragen kommen.|rolleyes

Und dann kann man ausführlich den Informationsbedarf decken.


----------



## physx (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*

Ein wenig überarbeitet, bentham what do you think?

Dear Sir or Madam,
as you probably already know Peter Mohnert is not only president of the EAA, but also presides over the German VDSF (biggest association of german sportfisher).
His presidentship in Germany is not undisputed, though. Reasons for this partly originate in the proceeding Fusion with Germanys second large angling association (DAV).
Especihally his management style and his way of handling public relations evoked harsh criticism.
Lastly Peter Mohnert reported anglers who criticized his work in public. This is especially controversial, as the critic was directed towards the so called VDSF-GmbH. 
A company which structure and function is totally opaque.
I do not consider the behavior of a president, who reports his own members in order to suppress legitimate criticism and unpleasant questions, consistent with the idea of the European Union.
I therefore want to inform you about the proceedings regarding Peter Mohnert, so that you can get an idea of the situation yourself.
The whole discussion is listed under the following link:
LINK
Unfortunately the debate is discussed in German only.
In case you are interested in more details we are more than happy to send you a summary in English, though.

Die Übersetzung des ersten posts...
Bevor man eine Übersetzung schreibt, sollte man klar stellen, welche textpassagen/formulierungen gültigkeit haben.


----------



## weserwaller (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*

Dear Ladies and Gentlemen,
As you might know is Peter Mohnert not only the president of the EAA but also the representative of the German Fishing Association.

His presidentship is in Germany, particularly in spite of the fusion with the second German Fishing Association, the DAV, very controversial.

Here has particularly his leadership and his public relations abrasively came out for criticism.

Now has Mr. Mohnert intendet to denote fishermen, who took public criticism on him and his work. 

At this it goes furthermore about a especially very awkward aspect. Namely a company, the VDSF-GmbH, whose working and business structure lies completely in the dark.

I believe that a president who is tracing his own members with the goal to eliminate legitimate criticism and displeasing questions, not conformable with the european way of thinking. 

I would like to inform you about the procedures around Peter Mohnert in Germany, so you can build your own opinion concerning the circumstances.

The whole discussion you can find here: 

(Link zum AB)

Unfortunately are all the discussions that this link yields to in German language. 

If you are interestet on the excact circumstances, we will let a summary in english language come up to you...


----------



## physx (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*

I would take weserwallers version definitely.


----------



## andyblub (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*

Ich hab Weserwallers Version mal als Grundlage genommen und ein bißchen was geändert/angepasst/umgeschrieben. Vielleicht gefällts.

 Dear ladies and gentlemen,


  as you might know, Peter Mohnert is not only the president of the EAA but also the representative of the German Fishing Association.

His presidentship, particularly with regard to the fusion with the second German Fishing Association, the DAV, is considered very controversial in Germany.

Mohnert’s leadership and style of handling public relations are particularly being criticized by German fishermen. Unfortunately, Mr. Mohnert shows a considerable lack of understanding regarding the concerns raised against his presidency, which have been publically discussed for several years. Lately, the measures taken in order to silence fishermen and quench public discussion about Mohnert’s administration as well as his business practices, have been intensified and lead to several accusations of fellow fishermen who are being sued for sharing information on Mohnert’s scheme.

  Another delicate topic is the infamous corporation VDSF-GmbH, which somehow is associated with the German Fishing Association but its business structure is highly intransparent.

  I believe that a president, who traces members of an open interest group, with the goal to eliminate legitimate criticism and displeasing questions, is inconsistent with the basic idea of the democratic direction of the European Union.


  I would like to inform you about the practices of Peter Mohnert in Germany in more detail, in order to both illustrate the shortcomings of democratic ideas within this association as well as give you the opportunity to analyse the activities in this organization by yourself.


  The whole discussion can be found here: 

(Link zum AB)

All discussions in this forum are in German language, however we are gladly willing to write a summary in English if required.
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Badra (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe, Übersetzung ins englische.*

Hallo, was kann man soll man für eine Variante nutzen? Andyblub liest sich gut an. wenn ich den dann endgültigen (deutschen) Text habe könnte ich ihn auch ins russische übersetzen und evtl. gibt es ja hier auch noch einen "Franzosen" so das wir die meisten Gebiete (weltweit) abdecken könnten.

Autsch, bin ich heute wieder gehässig.


----------

